# How Hot does your G5 operate?



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very interesting. I'm hardly doing anything with my Dual G5 right now, just surfing & e-mail, with [email protected] running, but here are my current temperature readings anyway:

Drive Bay: 82 F
Backside: 69 F
U3 Heatsink: 134 F
MLB MAX6690 AMB: 71 F
MLB INLET AMB: 71 F
CPU A AD7417 AMB: 73 F
CPU B AD7417 AMB: 71 F

Probably a stupid question, but do you know if Thermographx logs temperature readings even if you don't have it launched?


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

It's interesting to see that Doug Gardhouse's DUAL G5 is running a lot cooler over all than my single 1.6 G5 except for the U3 heatsink reading. The U3 heatsink is where the 2 processors and the main bus exchange information on the logic board. So it probably makes logical sense that a DUAL G5 would be higher in temperature because of the additional processor. The U3 heatsink is doing more work on a DUAL processor mac.

Any one else tried this application out yet?

How about some temperature readings from powerbook or iBook owners. How hot is it getting inside those spiffy thin beauties?


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

Fahrenheit??? gotta get the ol' calculator out for this!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Not so cool anymore:

Drive Bay: 89 F / 32 C
Backside: 107 F / 42 C
U3 Heatsink: 136 F / 58C
MLB MAX6690 AMB: 95 F / 35 C
MLB INLET AMB: 78 F / 26 C
CPU A AD7417 AMB: 111 F / 44 C
CPU B AD7417 AMB: 105 F / 41 C


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I turned on my laptop, downladed the program and let it sit idle running on the battery for exactly one hour. Here are the results from my 12.1" G4 Al Powerbook:

HDD: Min 80 Max 109
CPU: Min 84 Max 116
Gpu: Min 100 Max 138
Batt: Min 69 Max 86

The battery level fell from 100% to 67% during that time.

Cheers


----------



## Viivis (Oct 10, 2003)

Interestingly the app doesn't find a compatable sensor on a G3 12" 900 iBook.

??? Says it is on the list.


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

I am more than curious to find out how hot your G5 single or dual processor powermacs are running. Since the new G5's have temperature sensors in different locations inside the case you can download an OS X utility application that will give you a graphical display of the temperatures that your G5 is currently operating. This app also works on the G4 MDD, G4 Cube and latest iBook & powerbooks.

The utility is called ThermographX and can be downloaded here. It's shareware but will run and display temperatures without registering product.
http://www.kezer.net/thermographx.html 

The temperature reading I'm most interested/concerned with is the hard drive bay sensor. I want to know what other G5 owners are experiencing.
My G5 1.6 single processor has 2x160 gig Seagate drives installed and raided. My average operating temperature for my hard drives according to ThermographX is 89 degrees fahrenheit. 
Seagate's ST3160023AS product manual (http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/sata/cuda7200_sata_pm.pdf) indicates a maximum drive case operating temperature of 156°F (69°C) and a maximum ambient direct air temperature of 140°F (60°C). 
I know that the more heat a hard drive is exposed/producing the shorter the life expectancy will be. I just wanted to know if I was the only one concerned about this issue.

G5 owners may also want to compare temperatures of low and high use readings. Under normal use my Thermograph readings were as follows:

Drive Bay : 91 - fahrenheit
Backside: 102 - fahrenheit
U3 heatsink: 122 - fahrenheit
MLB Max6690: 93 - fahrenheit
MLB Inlet AMB: 77 - fahrenheit
CPU A AD7417: 105 - fahrenheit
GPU: 116 - fahrenheit

I don't have any heavy CPU intensive readings right now but will update when I have some to report.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

I'll try this app at work.. but most of the time the machine is on idle.. therefore the temps would be lower... 

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

Just an update of the temperature readings from my G5 under heavy work conditions.

After Ripping 50 cds to mp3 files with iTunes. While surfing the internet and doing some photo retouching in Photoshop, I got the following results with ThermographX:

Drive Bay : 91 - F
Backside: 102 - F
U3 heatsink: 123 - F
MLB Max6690: 91 - F
MLB Inlet AMB: 77 - F
CPU A AD7417: 105 - F
GPU: 116 - F

I would say that from the results I have here. These G5s stay very cool under a heavy work load. For 3 hours the CD/DVD drive hasn't stopped and my processor has been above 80% for that amount of time as well. When I touch and feel around different areas of the G5 case it doesn't feel any hotter than when it just sits there doing nothing.

I'm pleased with the outcome. Now I just hope this means my Seagate hard drives will last many years under these kinds of work conditions.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

To resurrect this thread - I find ThermographX an interesting little app and it satisfies my curiosity & a certain compulsion to know what my Mac is up to. However I'm not sure how much, or how little, credence I should invest in ThermographX.

When I boot up my Dual G5, it will give me readings much like those I posted earlier. However it doesn't seem to update the CPU temperature reports unless I reboot my G5. For example, when I'm running a number of applications simultaneously (including [email protected]) the readings for the GPU, Backside, and Drive Bay will show increased temperatures. However, the CPU readings usually stay between 80 and 90 degrees which I think is low. If I reboot my G5 and then take new readings, the CPU temperatures will be between 110 and 115 degrees F.

To my mind it could be that ThermographX itself doesn't work properly (perhaps it's not optimized for Panther,) OR, it's my G5 itself that isn't reading its various temperature sensors properly. I tend to think that it's ThermographX itself as I do hear the CPU fans in my G5 crank up now and then, and the processors never put out what seems to be an inordinate amount of heat - _very_ unlike my Athlon box at work.

Of greater concern, still on the issue of heat - there's a longish thread on the Apple Discussion Boards concerning the possible misplacement of the heat sensor in the G5 Drive Bay which results in too-low HD temperature readings. With the low temp readings, the Drive Bay fan doesn't really spin up, allowing the HD to run too hot, over spec - which will eventually kill the HD. I'm not certain how much credence to put in this either. Certainly an interesting discussion but neither side of the debate / discussion has landed a TKO on the other in my opinion.

I'd be interested in hearing others' opinions on / and experiences with ThermographX, and also on the G5 HD temperature thing. My G5 is purring along nicely, and has been since I got it - truly a capable beast, and so pleasurable to use. The thread on the Apple website has disconcerted me somewhat, however. When I touch my G5's HD, it does seem a bit hot - but this computer is the first one I've ever used/owned that I can easily stick my hand into, and feel the HD. Consequently I have no personal frame of reference as to how warm (or hot) an operating HD should feel when you touch it...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

There is some interesting info about this drive bay heat issue on XLR8yourMac, where a fellow moved the drive bay sensor. It looks fairly easy, but probably voids one's warranty...

http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/G5/G5_drive_heat_tips.html#storytop

I have two Seagate Barracudas in my G5, and the maximum's I'm seeing in Thermograph are a bit scarey...

Drive Bay : 96 f - Max
Backside: 111 f - Max
U3 heatsink: 138 f - Max
MLB Max6690: 93 f - Max
MLB Inlet AMB: 75 f - Max
CPU A AD7417: 111 f - Max

Keep in mind that the drive bay readings in Thermograph are lower than the actual temperature that those HD's are reaching. The sensor is not placed in a location from which an accurate reading can be had. That sensor's placement is the key to this whole issue, and the reason that the drive bay fan is idling all the time. The worst cases have one's hard drive(s) literally baking in their own heat, to the point of total failure.

I used to always leave my Macs running, now with my G5, I turn it off at least every night. An over reaction I know.

-Howie


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd like to revive this thread - I have a clients 2.5 which is quiet but has a history of unexplained crashes. We changed all the usual suspects RAM etc but still was erratic.

It will go days running perfectly and then get gnarly.

Running stable right now after 2 hours with a full RAM load and processors running at full bore with no crashes BUT - U3 heat sink seems to spike regularly to 224 F but run average in the 174-180 range.

Can anyone else with a 2.5 or 2.7 run Thermographix under a full work load and give me comparative temps thanks.

I just wonder WHY the fans never seem to rev up on this box even under full load. 

TIA


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Can anyone else with a 2.5 or 2.7 run Thermographix under a full work load and give me comparative temps thanks.


Macdoc: See my attached pic of ThermographX measurements. My U3 heatsink is also a tad high, not as high as your client's, but higher than other who have posted in this thread.

G5 DP 2.0, 4GB RAM, 160GB RAID, nVidea 6800 Ultra.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - he came by today and we both agreed wisest move is to get that high temp dealt with under warranty.


----------



## ramsesm (Jan 29, 2005)

Timothy J said:


> The temperature reading I'm most interested/concerned with is the hard drive bay sensor. I want to know what other G5 owners are experiencing.
> My G5 1.6 single processor has 2x160 gig Seagate drives installed and raided. My average operating temperature for my hard drives according to ThermographX is 89 degrees fahrenheit. ...
> I know that the more heat a hard drive is exposed/producing the shorter the life expectancy will be. I just wanted to know if I was the only one concerned about this issue.


I have two 160 drives on the main bay as well. I'm using temperature monitor and I have just checked the last 7 days historical data it keeps and noticed my extremes as between 20C to 29.5C. 

Heat is certanly something to be concerned about. All of your components will be affected by it.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Dual 1.8 surfing, email, chatting and iTunes.
All in F
Drive bay - 78
Backside - 69
U3 Heatsink - 140
MLB Max6690 AMB - 71
MLB Inlet AMB - 68
CPU A - 75
CPU B - 75


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Very interesting. I'm hardly doing anything with my Dual G5 right now, just surfing & e-mail, with [email protected] running, but here are my current temperature readings anyway:
> 
> Drive Bay: 82 F
> Backside: 69 F
> ...


Is this supposed to be hot??? or cold. That's pretty cool for a G5. G5s pump out major wattage. My G4 PowerBook as I write this is sitting at 62.3 Deg C.... and the fan just came on. I consider anything below 50 deg C to be cool.


----------

